# XP Repair Pro 2008 - Good software and good company



## xderka (Jun 17, 2008)

I recently purchased this program (I bought version 2007) and when I placed my order I added on an "Extended Upgrades" option. The other day they released their latest 2008 version, which has several new features, and I received my upgrade absolutely free. I highly recommend this program to anyone interested in utilities for Windows.

http://www.xprepairpro.com


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Looks mostly like a registry editor.


----------

